# Any Saugeye in East Fork



## speckledredfish (Jul 13, 2009)

I grew up around Cincy and fished farm ponds but never boat fished. Dad and I have a 16 ft flatbottom and are looking for new water to explore. East Fork is the closest but are there any other lakes in the area 1 to 1.5 hours drive from the 275 loop we should look into? I prefer to fish for the saugeye but white bass and crappie would be a good start to break in the boat. We would have no problem getting KY or Hoosier liscenses any thoughts would help. 

We went to Indian last Saturday and it was hairy with the chop on the water and cold windy conditions but had been at least 15 years since my dad and I spent a whole day fishing together and I would brave any conditions for that. Zero fish but have had at least two conversations a day since about when and where we are going to head out. Dads call your boys and ask them to head out with you. It did us both a world of good.

~Speck


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

If your looking for Saugeye, I would recommend Caesar Creek


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

i dont believe the lake has saugeye but it is a heck of a good crappie lake. also the catfishing can be good there as well. and i have caught a white bass or 2 there. good luck!


----------



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

eastfork doesn't have saugeyes in the lake. ceasers creek, cowan, and rocky fork are the next closest lakes to east fork with saugeyes. drn did a huge stocking of eyes in to cowan this year. brookville lake has a nice population of walleye. hope this helps you and your dad. if you need more info p.m. me and i will try to help you somemore.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

East Fork hasn't been stocked with saugeye by the state that I know of. I have seen a picture or two of nice saugeye that were supposedly caughtt there. I did see a dead one floating by our boat a couple of summers ago. 

White bass haven't been stocked by the state either but they are in there. This is supposed to be a hybrid lake with a 15 inch limit so if you aren't sure if it is a white bass and it is under 15 inches, throw it back.


----------

